# A/C off due to high Engine Temp



## Roseeexo301 (Feb 8, 2020)

I have a 2013 Cruze literally I was coming out of work and on my screen it popped up “a/c off due to high engine temperature” it has coolant. I noticed the fan is making a loud noise. Someone help!!!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's a million threads for the same problem. ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Probably the two coolant sensors.









New Thermostat Failing or Sensor or Other?


I am getting the apparently too common "AC Off Due to High Engine Temp." But, the temp gauge shows cold and the engine didn't seem terribly hot. Oh, and the fan is kicking on which it rarely does otherwise. Which do I believe? The gauge or the computer? It is a 2013 Chevy Cruze, dated 1/13 on...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## larzman (Jan 19, 2016)

Watch your coolant temp using the car info on the turn signal stalk. It tells tire air pressure, battery voltage and coolant temp. If coolant is not rising properly (over 200 degrees) when car is warmed up, replace your thermostat.


----------



## mjrCrash (Dec 7, 2017)

Same issue with 2011 
Have replaced the sensors and the thermostat 
Issue came back again later.. 
bullpoop ..!! I’m looking at replacing the water pump


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

If water pump is bad it will usually weep...
Check water pump/t stat outlet and coolant sensors.


----------

